# Fisher EZ-V handheld controller problem??



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I have an older EZ-V with the "Mode" button on the handheld. When I have it in the angel left/right mode, the left wing moves in when I push left (right wing stays put), and the right wing moves in when I push right (left wing stays put). Both other modes work fine. Has anyone else had this problem? Do I dare take apart my handheld to see what is in there? Thanks for any help!! Maine's first storm coming Monday!!!!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The controller's dying on you..and it's not at all uncommon...
You can disassemble it but all your going to see is a replaceable circuit board (which is what goes bad in them)


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

So I guess my next question would be is if you knew where I could buy a new board for mine? Thanks for the info.!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Give Central Parts Warehouse a call.... their link is at the top of the page...(CPW)


----------



## macheezmo37 (Dec 29, 2007)

*same problem and found fix*

I have a 8 6" ez v and had the exact same problem 
I was going crazy trying to find the answer and with a lot of aggrivation found it to be in the connection where the controller connects to harness inside the truck. the pin for the s5 coil was not connection right and there for not opening the coil for operation. when you go left or right you need the s2 coil and the s5 coil to do that task. you can go on fishers web site and they have a ton of information on how that plow works when buttons are pressed and which coils are activated. also they have a bunch of trouble shooting guided and tests for you to do. all i had to do was clean pug and make sure contact was being met and it works fine now. check it out www.fisherplows.com and go to tech guides.


----------

